
Show HN: Doc42 – Simple documentation tool - afshinmeh
http://doc42.io/
======
brianjking
Thanks for sharing. However, this looks like a theme template for Jekyll more
than a standalone tool. Perhaps I'm missing something?

What are the benefits of using this over MkDocs or Sphinx? MkDocs
([http://mkdocs.org](http://mkdocs.org)) definitely appears to be lightyears
ahead in simplicity with a YAML TOC and much simpler creation of page content.

~~~
afshinmeh
Yes and no. It's not exactly a template for that. Actually, I have added a UI
framework + some built in components and pages. E.g. the sidebar the generates
the page of content.

Actually, I have customized Jekyll to use as a documentation tool.

------
bnj
Echoing another comment- this is strikingly close to a jekyll theme; I see
there's some custom work in there.

That said, really beautiful work. It's funny, I was working out whether I
could use Jekyll collections for a documentation project today, and now here
is this project. Fantastic!

